# I got a cookie



## mp4life23 (Apr 28, 2010)

To Who ever can figure this out. Ok so i was looking at my engine codes last night and heres what i got B198 for a date code 60088A for a casting number 26p316329 for a vin and its got XY stamped in to the front passenger side and it has 400 on the right side as you face the engine. To my knowlege there arent any known casting number to exist


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Where did you get the casting number from on the block ?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's the codes for XY
XY A-body 73 455 250 Turbo 400 L-75 Y 1x4 485428 2 High Altitude 
XY B-body 73 455 250 Turbo 400 L-75 Y 1x4 485428 2 High Altitude 
XY A-body 70 400 330 Turbo 400 L-67 1x4 9799914 2 
XY B-body 67 400 350 4-speed L-67 1x4 9786133 2 
Pontiac Power
Casting number should be on the distributor pad.


----------



## mp4life23 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yep right next to cylinder 8 on the passenger side Ive never seen anything like it. If the date code says B198 then it would be a 68 motor but the vin is 26p***** the 6 is the the last year of the date of the motor and there were know 1968 or 1976 xy engine codes so how do you explain that.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

mp4life23 said:


> To Who ever can figure this out. Ok so i was looking at my engine codes last night and heres what i got B198 for a date code 60088A for a casting number 26p316329 for a vin and its got XY stamped in to the front passenger side and it has 400 on the right side as you face the engine. To my knowlege there arent any known casting number to exist


I would look at your codes again. You must be misreading them. They can be tough to see. Either the engine vin or the date code is being read wrong. They're either both "8" or both "6". An 8 can look like a 6 and a 6 like an 8. I'm guessing the "A" on the casting # is actually a 4. Need to recheck the other numbers on the casting code too........ Thing is, there is no "XY" block for '66 or '68...... If the date code was late '66 they would have put it in a '67 which there is a xy block. If you're sure the date code starts with a "B", then that's not the case here.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

mp4life23 said:


> Yep right next to cylinder 8 on the passenger side Ive never seen anything like it. If the date code says B198 then it would be a 68 motor but the vin is 26p***** the 6 is the the last year of the date of the motor and there were know 1968 or 1976 xy engine codes so how do you explain that.


On the engine VIN the second digit "should be" a letter code (some websites say it should be the year) identifing the engine's plant and the car's vin number are the remaining digits,

If it is a 68 block or older it will have an 8 bolt water pump, 69 changed to an 11 bolt water pump, As far as the casting number, maybe it is a service replacement block?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

05GTO said:


> On *the engine VIN the second digit "should be" a letter code (some websites say it should be the year) *identifing the engine's plant and the car's vin number are the remaining digits,
> 
> If it is a 68 block or older it will have an 8 bolt water pump, 69 changed to an 11 bolt water pump, As far as the casting number, maybe it is a service replacement block?


I think I'm going to disagree with that Randy. I'm 99% sure mine starts with a "23". I have a '73 engine.....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I've seen the information both ways, here is Fred Teufert's engine Identification page that says what I posted above. I could not find the letter codes for the engine plants anywhere. The year one information is probably correct;


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I have my "Catalog of Pontiac GTO ID numbers 1964-74" and you are correct. Fred's Pontiac Information is a mis-print.

I stand corrected! :cheers


----------



## mp4life23 (Apr 28, 2010)

So I got some paint thinner and sprayed some down in the engine bay the block date is B196 so it's either a 66 or a 76 so that matches the vin block casting number is 500887 I think but I can't find Info on 
a 76 400 only 75 and 77


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The 66 389 did not have a VIN on the block and the casting number was on the distributor pad, 500557 (not 500887) is a casting number for late 75 and 76.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

05GTO said:


> I have my "Catalog of Pontiac GTO ID numbers 1964-74" and you are correct. Fred's Pontiac Information is a mis-print.
> 
> I stand corrected! :cheers


Cool! The reason I say that is, now I don't have to crawl under the car, hold a light at the exact angle, move some dust/grime around making it worse, to see the vin hiding behind the lower radiator hose because I was second guessing myself..... Thanks for reporting back and saving me the hassle!!!:cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The closest block number I can find to that is 500557. It is a 400 and was used extensively in 76 A, B, and F bodies. No XY code though. I see X4 and Y6, Y7 ???


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Wallace racing comes thru again;


----------



## mp4life23 (Apr 28, 2010)

I aware to all that is holy. It says 500887


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

mp4life23 said:


> I aware to all that is holy. It says 500887


Must be an aftermarket block then, because it isn't listed in any Pontiac material available.:confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My money is on the '8's are '5's with an X4. :confused


----------

